# PIP for 17 yo ?



## WorriedT1Dmum (Oct 25, 2018)

Hi, is anyone in receipt of PIP for their 17 year old?my sons lost hypo awareness but been refused for PIP even with the doctors letters 
TIA


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 26, 2018)

Hi. Mine aren’t old enough to be eligible yet, but if what I’ve read on other forums is anything to go by, it’s very very difficult to be awarded PIP. It seems that having type 1 isn’t enough to qualify; the child has to have other serious conditions as well. I’ve even heard that tribunal rulings in favour of the family have later been overturned. I wish I could have given you a more positive answer, but the situation in respect of PIP isn’t a good one.


----------



## KARNAK (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi Tia late at night just came across this thread. PIP a difficult benefit to obtain, I`m afraid hypo awareness doesn't fall into any category when awarding the benefit unless it leads to hospitalisation on a regular basis but this would then be construed as poor Diabetes management either by the patient or HCP. The main criteria is the ability to manage your everyday actions such as managing feeding, bathroom ability including toilet needs, dressing and undressing ability and several mental ability decisions. The other crucial criteria is mobility if you can stand and walk 30 metres aided or unaided you`ve got no chance unless you have to stop every 20 metres to regain your composure or regain your strength. The Doctors can say/write what they want but the majority of decisions are made on a one to one interview basis, if you can walk, talk, speak, pee, poo, wipe your bum the only PIP you`ll be getting is what`s on the toilet paper after a packet of nuts and raisin`s the night before.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2018)

WorriedT1Dmum said:


> Hi, is anyone in receipt of PIP for their 17 year old?my sons lost hypo awareness but been refused for PIP even with the doctors letters
> TIA


I don't know anything about PIP, but was wondering how your son is being helped to recover his hypo-awareness? Normally, running levels a little higher for a while will restore it - it's usually only in people that have been diagnosed many, many years that it can become a more or less permanent situation.


----------

